

Ask HN: What's your experience with white labeled products and service? - ARolek

I&#x27;m trying to understand the value of white labeling from both the customer and business sides.<p>On the customer side, what was the advantage for using a white labeled solution? Which ones have you used?<p>On the business side, what did you notice about offering a white labeled solution? (Conversion, pricing, offering type, stickiness)
======
ardeay
I've noticed most large scale businesses want to white label our product. It's
an easy in for them from a bureaucratic stand point. In return, as the owner
of a product, it dilutes our branding efforts. I'd say go all in one way or
the other. Both paths make for a different business model. White labeling sets
you up for big accounts with heavy pricing and you'll be doing sales. Not
white labeling sets up for mass marketing with volume scaled pricing, brand
and reputation matter more here.

------
tmetzner
I think you need to get more detailed in your ask. Your answers are probably
going to be significantly different if you're talking about white labeling a
physical good (like Coffee or something) vs. software.

